# Ideal size for small router table top



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Believe it or not, I have been making tops for router tables. 

I now want to make two tops for smaller tables. I am looking for an ideal dimension for a table top. General use. I will have two bigger tables that are 24 x 32.

16 x 24 a good size? I want to use it for the Katie, Gifkins or similar jigs. I want two so I don't have to change routers.

Thoughts?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Steve

The size I like is 18" x 24" , like you I wanted to do the same 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

Can't have to many router tables  

======


S Bolton said:


> Believe it or not, I have been making tops for router tables.
> 
> I now want to make two tops for smaller tables. I am looking for an ideal dimension for a table top. General use. I will have two bigger tables that are 24 x 32.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

18 x 24 it will be. Cheap to make.

SB


----------



## LuisC (Oct 22, 2008)

Bob,

You have some cool ideas and tables. I just found your rubber washer idea for the 1/2" collets. I ran to my garage grabbed a perfect size rubber hose and voila my router bits sit the same everytime now..


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob should have/ or should be writing a book.

SB


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

*2nd that !*



S Bolton said:


> Bob should have/ or should be writing a book.
> 
> SB


I will 2nd that... and I will read it from front to back to expand my ideas on jobs and work shop tips.  BJ has some good tips in that brain of his 

From Noel


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

S Bolton said:


> Bob should have/ or should be writing a book.
> 
> SB


Amen to that !

I'd buy it !


----------

